# Benchmarks: HD 3470 vs GMA 4500



## nathris

Switchable graphics makes this easy, so I figured I would post the benchmarks as I make them.

The system:
Lenovo T400
Core 2 Duo P8600 (2.4GHz)
2GB DDR3 1066
80GB 5400rpm HDD (320gb 7200.3 soon!)
Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 (x64)
Intel GMA 4500/ATI Radeon HD 3470 (hot switchable)

As for drivers, I'm using the latest drivers available from lenovo. They have to be custom so I don't know the ATI equivalent.

First up is CSS, because its easy to benchmark. I'll have more up when I get my new HDD. I only have 15GB left right now.



















GMA 4500 - 32.05 FPS
HD 3470 - 114.16 FPS

I'll have more tests soon, but I'm in class without power right now.


----------



## carl25

wow, nice

can you do a battery test as well ?


----------



## Livinstrong

Nice review, it really shows how much Intel needs to work on their IGP's. What is the native resolution for your laptop monitor?


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carl25* 
wow, nice

can you do a battery test as well ?

I'll see what I can do. I don't have a lot of free time though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Livinstrong* 
Nice review, it really shows how much Intel needs to work on their IGP's. What is the native resolution for your laptop monitor?

Actually there is a good reason for it. When I'm in GMA 4500 mode my laptop generates no heat at all, literally. The 3470 gets hot almost immediately, and after a while the fan becomes audible.

My native res is 1440x900, I'll have those tests up soon, like I said. I only had time to run the intel test, but I turned AF up to 16x and turned on reflect all, and GMA got 24FPS.


----------



## nathris

Same as before, but with 16xAF and reflect all enabled. In other words maxed out. GMA 4500 doesn't support AA so thats not included.

HD 3470 - 71.25
HD 3470 4xAA - 39.4
GMA 4500 - 24.44


----------



## GivingHope

its amazing what ati IGPs can do.


----------



## benvanderjagt

Thanks! Your test results are precisely what I was looking for. (-: Thank you for doing the work.

I'm really rather impressed with the power from the Intel chip. I mean, sure, the high-wattage ATi or nVidia chips are much stronger, but looking at how much power Intel gets from their puny, cool, low heat, and low power consumption chips is rather remarkable when you put it into perspective.

I just picked up an Acer Aspire 4330 from MicroCenter for $379 (regular price in the store), largely because of the GMA 4500. Looking at just about everything else that was available gave me three choices: an older (and much weaker) X3100, a high-end GPU that would give me a hot and heavy laptop (not as much fun as it sounds) with bad battery life, or a low-end GPU from ATi or nVidia that just can't compete with Intel's 4500. For an occasional Nexuiz or Half Life 2 player like me, the Intel GPU wins hands down.

But for real apples-to-apples comparison, I couldn't find any good resources online. Your mini-chart gives me the comparison I need to approximate how the Intel chip compares to the competition. (-: Thank you again!


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GivingHope* 
its amazing what ati IGPs can do.

Did I miss what ATI IGP? 3470 is discrete? Or am I wrong?

64bit memory interface cripples that card bad. But yes the info does help. And thanks for sharing!


----------

